# I Just Had A Terrible Fall



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was on the phone with Susan (Teddyandme). I was on the patio, when I noticed
Bianca peeing on the tile. No big deal, I walk in, to get the paper towels, but slipped
on the pee (the puddle had spread) quicker than I thought. 

Well, one foot slipped, I landed (in place) on my tail bone. I told Suz, I had slipped,
and would call her back. She was very concernced, but I was confident I was okay.

So, I couldn't feel, nor move, my right leg. I did "slam" on the tile, which is like concrete.

I still had the phone in my hand, so wasn't that worried. I could call 911, if needed,
but I was more concerned I landed on a dog. It all happened so fast, and I couldn't
feel my leg.

I'm fine now. Butt hurts, dogs are fine. A bit freeky, though.

In any case, I'm now applying "MY" head under the rocker ~ LOL

And yep, I'm going to the doc tomorrow. Just to make sure all is well.
If I feel differently, tonight, then I'm off.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope all is well. You may be black and blue tommorrow.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Take care of yourself Deb!

Maybe some Advil and some ice may help ease the pain.

Will keep you in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

I will be amazed if you don't have any bruises! 
Ice your tailbone tonight when you go to bed and hopefully if it wants to swell at all tonight the ice will help a little bit. =( 

Take care!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Deb, that sounds like the fall I had when I hurt my knee. It wasn't until the next day that I knew I was in trouble. I am going to say a little prayer for you........what is so crazy is that it happens in a twinkle of an eye. Please keep us updated and I pray you are alright!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Deb!! I'm soo sorry! 

Just so you know, Lois is a big tile peer herself. I'm quite certain that my *ss will be in a similar state in the not so distant future.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope you're okay tomorrow. I about spit my milk on my computer over the "rocker" comment. You're such a nut!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You're going to be sore tomorrow. I hope you do go to the Dr. & everything is fine. Poor Deb  At least you didn't fall on any dogs.:Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685236


> I was on the phone with Susan (Teddyandme). I was on the patio, when I noticed
> Bianca peeing on the tile. No big deal, I walk in, to get the paper towels, but slipped
> on the pee (the puddle had spread) quicker than I thought.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you will go to the doc tomorrow to make sure all is okay, Deb.

No need to put your head under the rocker. Besides ... you rock!!!

(((((((( Deb ))))))))


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good Lord woman, mop up the pee, not BE the mop :smtease: On a more serious note, I hope you feel better :grouphug: :grouphug: and that it's not broken. If I were in the area, I'd come get you, before you hurt yourself further, or someone else


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb I hope you are ok and "able" to get out of bed tomorrow. Have a glass of wine before bed, that should help you rest.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

Seriously, take care of yourself!! Go to the doc tomorrow. You're one of our special people (not "special", lol).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685270


> Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:[/B]



Hey, Hey, Hey!! Just don't call me late for dinner.

And yes, Linda, my ass still hurts. If it still hurts tomorrow, you'll be hearing about it.

Speaking of "hearing" asses, when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS.
I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.

Hey, she has us beat ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685270





> Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:[/B]



Hey, Hey, Hey!! Just don't call me late for dinner.

And yes, Linda, my ass still hurts. If it still hurts tomorrow, you'll be hearing about it.

Speaking of "hearing" asses, when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. *Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS*.
I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.

Hey, she has us beat ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, bless her little heart - she's started her own 12 step program. (Oh god, there I go cracking myself up again!)


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Deb, i hope you recover soon!! you are so amazing, even in time of pain, you can find humor... you rock!! 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685270





> Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:[/B]



Hey, Hey, Hey!! Just don't call me late for dinner.

And yes, Linda, my ass still hurts. If it still hurts tomorrow, you'll be hearing about it.

Speaking of "hearing" asses, when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS.
I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.

Hey, she has us beat ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685270


> Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:
> 
> Seriously, take care of yourself!! Go to the doc tomorrow. You're one of our special people (not "special", lol).[/B]


You don't mean 'special needs' do you?  

Hope you're feeling ok in the morning Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh goodness, Deb. I'm glad you can keep smiling through the pain. Hope your Dr. can give you the all clear tomorrow. Rest up and takes lots of ibuprofen and hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my! that doesn't sound good at all! but i'm glad to hear you're ok...well, good enough not to warrant a trip to the ER tonight at any rate.... 
gosh. please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Ouch!!! That sounded like a bad and painful fall! Hopefully all is ok with you at the Doctor's tomorrow and that you're not too sore. Just take it easy though and off your feet for a bit!! :grouphug: 

I can just imagine though you telling your doctor when he asks how this fall happened and your reply will be- "I slipped and fell in dog pi**!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Geezz womun ... can you go a whole week without getting yourself into trouble.

Please get that sorry a$$ of yours to the doc and let him judge how looney you really are .. Ohh and let him check your head too while you're there !!

I'm wouldn't be surprised if the men in white jackets don't show up to your home one day :wacko1: 
And it will be then that you will tell them you're not going unless they load all 8 including Lulu's bed and ornament tree into the truck and off to a nice comfy padded cell .......... :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685236


> I was on the phone with Susan (Teddyandme). I was on the patio, when I noticed
> Bianca peeing on the tile. No big deal, I walk in, to get the paper towels, but slipped
> on the pee (the puddle had spread) quicker than I thought.
> 
> ...



awww Deb! I hope you are okay....do I need to come to CA...????? . Guess what, I fall, hit my head, bang my knees, on and on, and least once a day!

Hope you feel better honey!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you feel better tomorrow and not worse, if so please got to the doctor Deb.
Sending warm thoughts and good luck thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

:grouphug: I hope your not in too much pain today Deb and the doctor visit goes okay. And thank you for the much needed laughs this morning.

Rita


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274


> Speaking of "hearing" asses, when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS.
> I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.
> 
> Hey, she has us beat ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


  On the Twelfth Day Of Christmas....  I dunno, that's the first thing that popped into my head when I read this. Deb, hope you feel better today. :smstarz:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb! You be sure to go the Dr !!! I'm afraid you're gonna have one sore butt !! but my concern is your back. I have back problems from fall that affect my legs...usually the right one. You don't have the 'padding' I do on your butt so be sure you didn't injure you back! 
Please please please update us when you can!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ouch! I hope that you are feelng much better today and all goes well at the doctor.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

That sounded like a really bad fall.........I have tile and oh how I know how hard that stuff is!!!! I bet you are going to be bruised; just hope that the tailbone is not broke.......not sure they can do anything for that but keep you without pain. Hope this morning finds you better........you don't have the time to be out of commission. Sending positive thoughts that you are fine but if you aren't then go to the Dr.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ouch! That made my tail bone hurt just thinking about that fall! Hope you feel better today! Go to the doc!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: OUCH! You poor thing ...Please go get an MRI. Those injuries are not fun and bone bruises take 3 to 4 months to heal ( sore hiney time)...I sure don't want you to have any problems from this,( ie, arthritic changes that occur following bone injury).... that loss of movement and feeling doesn't sound ok to me Deb...Don't make me come find you and drag you to the doctor now!!!!!! :hiding: Really, please check this out 100%...Worried about you and wishing you an uneventful appointment with the Doctor...Sending you much Love and all good things, as always, x0x0x0 N


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, checking on you this morning even though out in Ca you probably aren't up yet. Please take care and let us know when you can!!! We are all worried about you and are hoping for the BEST!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oWWWWWWWWWWWW!! Take care of yourself Deb!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Glad you didn't land on your head--you'd have to have the tile man in for sure!

Hope you are feeling better. Tailbone injuries hurt like ---- and can be very slow to heal. Be really careful. Those little ones need their momma! 

Sassy's mom is right--have a glass of wine. Several if you need them. It will still hurt, but you won't care.

Samsonsmom

Aunty Deb--sorry yous hurted your butt. I will try not to bee on mommy[s tile. Besides the carpet is softer. 
butt waggles--mine, not yours. Sammie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoping you feel better!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

You poor thing! I hope you're feeling better today. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I hope you feel better this morning!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ouch!!! I hope your feeling better this morning, although I have a feeling it will probably feel worse before better :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

I know a nice place over in Fullerton at the corner of Brea Blvd and Bastencherry. They have clean rooms and nice nurses and doctors and they have all the pills you might need....

and the best news is.... you could have Peg's dad as your neighbor and we would come visit you all the time.... :w00t: :smtease: 


Ok, seriously, I hope that you can walk today and aren't in any pain. I've noticed how shiny your tile is and I've wondered before if it got slick... Guess you answered *THAT* question....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 06:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685470


> Deb,
> 
> I know a nice place over in Fullerton at the corner of Brea Blvd and Bastencherry. They have clean rooms and nice nurses and doctors and they have all the pills you might need....
> 
> ...


But are the rooms padded and can she fit 8 malts in there too ?
I think she'd like the unlimited pill part ...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oh no! Sorry to hear about your accident, Deb!!! I hope you recover quickly!! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, talk about a "pain in the ass" ~ lol

I'm fine when I'm sitting, or standing. Walking, especially up/down the stairs is awful.

I picked up BBH, and thought for sure I was going to fall forward, on my face, so quickly
put him back down. That's all I need, is a broken nose, to match my broken butt.

No "on going" pain. Only when I breathe ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I've had a busy morning, with much more to do, but left a message for the Doc.
I'll try to get in either, late afternoon, or early morning.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685553


> Holy Cow, talk about a "pain in the ass" ~ lol
> 
> I'm fine when I'm sitting, or standing. Walking, especially up/down the stairs is awful.
> 
> ...


Ok, Deb - out of *all* your dogs, WHY would you pick up the biggest one? :HistericalSmiley: Were you testing yourself? Good god, start small, with Frankie or Jops!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685564


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685553





> Holy Cow, talk about a "pain in the ass" ~ lol
> 
> I'm fine when I'm sitting, or standing. Walking, especially up/down the stairs is awful.
> 
> ...


Ok, Deb - out of *all* your dogs, WHY would you pick up the biggest one? :HistericalSmiley: Were you testing yourself? Good god, start small, with Frankie or Jops!! :wub2: :wub2: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Come to think of it, I fall forward EVERYTIME I pick up Big Butt Henry ~ :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang Deb, is it contagious?? I fell a week ago last Friday. I'm still limping and can only wear my Crocs. I'm so sorry. I know how your whole body just HURTS a couple of days later. Guess we're a couple of old ladies now, falling and limping. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 8 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685577


> Dang Deb, is it contagious?? I fell a week ago last Friday. I'm still limping and can only wear my Crocs. I'm so sorry. I know how your whole body just HURTS a couple of days later. Guess we're a couple of old ladies now, falling and limping. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I'm looking into "walkers". Perhaps, buy one, get one free. Then we'll each have one ~ :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685579


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 8 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685577





> Dang Deb, is it contagious?? I fell a week ago last Friday. I'm still limping and can only wear my Crocs. I'm so sorry. I know how your whole body just HURTS a couple of days later. Guess we're a couple of old ladies now, falling and limping. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I'm looking into "walkers". Perhaps, buy one, get one free. Then we'll each have one ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I hate to admit it but I did use a cane for a few days. Probably still should, but it's such a hassle.

Yep, just include me in that 2'fer for the walker. Pretty soon we will be asked by boy scouts if they can help us across the street. Dang....I was kind of looking forward to the "Mrs. Robinson" stage of life and I think it just skipped over me! :HistericalSmiley: I think I'd make a great cougar!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think this thread needs a dirty old man...


Just sayin I'm available, if needed....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685595


> I think this thread needs a dirty old man...
> 
> 
> Just sayin I'm available, if needed.... [/B]



OH MY GOD !!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685595


> I think this thread needs a dirty old man...
> 
> 
> Just sayin I'm available, if needed.... [/B]


And they say chivalry is dead.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry you slipped and fell on your butt. :bysmilie: ...I broke my butt last year on the 2nd day in Hawaii!!! Talk about a bummer! I hope it gets to feeling better soon and I'm glad you didn't squish any babies! :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685236


> I was on the phone with Susan (Teddyandme). I was on the patio, when I noticed
> Bianca peeing on the tile. No big deal, I walk in, to get the paper towels, but slipped
> on the pee (the puddle had spread) quicker than I thought.
> 
> ...




I hope you're ok, honey. I think it's better when you don't realize you're going to fall, and it just happens. I also fell, I slipped on a wee wee pad. I had a quarter of a cup of coffee in my Maltese mug. I did a split, popped right back up, the coffee went all over the walls and refridgerator, including inside the f'ing thing. My knee is swollen, back and shoulders all knotted up. I'm fine. The best part is my cup didn't break. 

I hope you feel better.
xoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Owie! Hope you're feeling better soon and that nothing is broken. It seems as though the older I get, the farther it is to the ground.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 8 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685623


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685236





> I was on the phone with Susan (Teddyandme). I was on the patio, when I noticed
> Bianca peeing on the tile. No big deal, I walk in, to get the paper towels, but slipped
> on the pee (the puddle had spread) quicker than I thought.
> 
> ...




I hope you're ok, honey. I think it's better when you don't realize you're going to fall, and it just happens. I also fell, I slipped on a wee wee pad. I had a quarter of a cup of coffee in my Maltese mug. I did a split, popped right back up, the coffee went all over the walls and refridgerator, including inside the f'ing thing. My knee is swollen, back and shoulders all knotted up. I'm fine. The best part is my cup didn't break. 

I hope you feel better.
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Geeze, is it an epidemic?? I hope you BOTH heal quickly and feel better. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good grief Deb, I sure hope all is ok with your butt and whatever else you may have injured. I am sorry you fell and I do hope you get yourself checked out.

I had a very similar fall a couple years ago, I was coming inside with Scooby in arms, it was icy outside and I must have had ice on my shoes, well when my foot hit the slick concrete in the garage I went down like a sack of spuds. Scooby was fine I didn't drop him, he did get one heck of a jolt, but I had a very sore ass for some time after that one, also had trouble walking too.
One good thing though is I had a reasonable soft landing if you know what I mean, the butt is well padded :biggrin: 
I about peed myself laffing though about your little farter :HistericalSmiley: It's funny how everyone blames the poor dog :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Deb - sorry I missed this :brownbag: - you go get yourself checked out like a good girl! And let us know what the doctor says. I think
PuttiePie is right - maybe an MRI would be a good idea. And a :wine:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, you're not going to believe this. The more I move around, the better I feel.

So although sore, I was sitting at my desk, when I heard my cell phone. I jump up,
feeling okay. Well, my cell phone was down stairs. Yep, you got it, I fell down the
flippin' stairs. I have a rug-burn on my elbow ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

My mom use to tell me I was as graceful as a baby elephant. :smrofl: 

So I'm thinking back to High School. I was a cheerleader, oh yes, the one who would be
cheering, while smacking the other cheerleaders upside the head, with my pom-poms.

Then there was the gymnastics team. If you're familiar with the floor-ex, that was my
specialty. Only problem was, when you run for a round-off/back handspring. I had no
problem with the round-off/back handspring. I would trip, and fall, while running ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I do feel better, knowing we have a few "clods" on board. 

I did make a Doc appointment for early AM. Thought I better, before I kill myself ~ lol


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb...

I think I found your picture...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hang in there Deb! You will be okay! :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I think you need to sloooooooow down a bit.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731


> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



Steve........You are a ...................


Strange Person!!!! We love you anyway!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Please sit down in that rocking chair of yours Deb. My husband is always telling me to slow down. I fell 4 times last winter and really banged byself up. The last time was entering my new hairdressers for my first appt. Talk about an entrance! Flat on my face on the floor. I hope your pain lessens.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731


> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve - there is starbucks non fat latte all over my computer screen now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731


> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You're such a nut :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685746


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731





> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You're such a nut :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness...I do hope that you start to feel better soon. Please let us know what the doctor says tomorrow.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think someone needs to invest in some basic safety supplies...



glad your ok deb :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Remember the old guy from the Yankees, who got hit in the head with a ball. He wore a pith helmet after that. I can't remember his name. It was so funny.
xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731


> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



That's hysterical, Steve. Sorry, Deb.
xoxoxo


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 8 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685747


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685746





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731





> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You're such a nut :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 8 2008, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685787


> i think someone needs to invest in some basic safety supplies...
> 
> 
> 
> glad your ok deb :grouphug:[/B]


Oh, geez. :smrofl: Next thing you know Joe and Steve are going to send you this!!!  









We luv ya, Deb. Glad you are starting to feel a bit better already!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh Deb!!! You better sit down next time you want to hurry down the stairs! I'm also a member of the clutz club! My mom still won't let me in the fine china dept and I'm 42! :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685720


> Okay, you're not going to believe this. The more I move around, the better I feel.
> 
> So although sore, I was sitting at my desk, when I heard my cell phone. I jump up,
> feeling okay. Well, my cell phone was down stairs. *Yep, you got it, I fell down the
> ...



You know I love you - I adore you. But this cracked me right up!! When it rains at Casa Del Caca, it really pours, doesn't it? Will you be able to uncork a bottle, or should I call Raoul?   

Take it easy now, for crying out loud!! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, what am I going to do with you, falling down the stairs after your fall outside??? All that cheerleading has helped you stay limber. What's my problem, I use to be a cheerleader......I know what it is, all the planets are getting ready to line up and it is causing havoc in the universe. We shall overcome!!!!!! Stay safe and don't move!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 8 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685743


> Please sit down in that rocking chair of yours Deb.[/B]



Good Lord, NOOOOOO!!! I'll smash Bianca's skull ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You guys are crackin' me up. 

Oh, and Joe, thanks for the first-aid kit. I'll get one for Bianca ~ LMFAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685869


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685720





> Okay, you're not going to believe this. The more I move around, the better I feel.
> 
> So although sore, I was sitting at my desk, when I heard my cell phone. I jump up,
> feeling okay. Well, my cell phone was down stairs. *Yep, you got it, I fell down the
> ...



Will you be able to uncork a bottle, or should I call Raoul?   


[/B][/QUOTE]


He couldn't "uncork" his way out of a wet paper bag ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll call Cindy (Tinks Mom) she'll do it ~ LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685898


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685869





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685720





> Okay, you're not going to believe this. The more I move around, the better I feel.
> 
> So although sore, I was sitting at my desk, when I heard my cell phone. I jump up,
> feeling okay. Well, my cell phone was down stairs. *Yep, you got it, I fell down the
> ...



Will you be able to uncork a bottle, or should I call Raoul?   


[/B][/QUOTE]


*He couldn't "uncork" his way out of a wet paper bag* ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll call Cindy (Tinks Mom) she'll do it ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

BWA HA HA HA!! So true! Call me and we'll do a bicoastal toast :drinkup:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure do hope you don't have any awful damage. I sure can feel how sore you might be.... OUCH!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh never a dull moment at your house. I don't think they do much for a tail bone injury ask for pain meds. Feel better soon. :drinkup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 9 2008, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685983


> Oh never a dull moment at your house. I don't think they do much for a tail bone injury ask for pain meds. Feel better soon. :drinkup:[/B]



Deborah!!! Where have you been, girlfriend?? 

Yep, I'm already taking pain meds. I'm feeling no pain. 

And yep, seems like a broken toe. They can't do much. Oh, yes, I did break my toe a couple months ago.

I'm an accident waiting to happen, huh ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you insert a warning to be sure you're sitting while reading all the posts under this topic....oh and maybe one about making sure you don't have to pee while reading them. As happy as I am that there is nothing seriously wrong and that you are feeling ok...I can't help but sit here and crack up at all the responses (and pictures). I can be a bit of a bull in a china shop sometimes too, so I know exactly what you are going through!!! You have such a great sense of humor about this! I love it! :Flowers 2: Feel better, and keep those feet planted firmly on the ground!!!!! Or propped up in bed with a glass of wine in hand! Just don't try any old cheerleading moves after your glass of wine!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685988


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 9 2008, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685983





> Oh never a dull moment at your house. I don't think they do much for a tail bone injury ask for pain meds. Feel better soon. :drinkup:[/B]



Deborah!!! Where have you been, girlfriend?? 

Yep, I'm already taking pain meds. I'm feeling no pain. 

And yep, seems like a broken toe. They can't do much. Oh, yes, I did break my toe a couple months ago.

I'm an accident *waiting to happen*, huh ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, there's just something not quite right with the above statement..... :shocked: 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb,Deb,Deb... what ever are we going to do with you! LOL ...as if the slip in pee wasn't enough, you have to fall down the stairs too! ..... so can I assume you never took up ballet? LOL
Seriously.. feel better soon!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Oooo that sounds painful. I hope you're feeling okay this morning!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, how are you feeling today, buddy?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685988


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 9 2008, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685983





> Oh never a dull moment at your house. I don't think they do much for a tail bone injury ask for pain meds. Feel better soon. :drinkup:[/B]



Deborah!!! Where have you been, girlfriend?? 

Yep, I'm already taking pain meds. I'm feeling no pain. 

And yep, seems like a broken toe. They can't do much. Oh, yes, I did break my toe a couple months ago.

I'm an accident waiting to happen, huh ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

In the hospital getting parts removed and others retied to the right place, And then at home on bed rest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685270





> Should we call you "Crash" now? How about "Urine Dancer"?  :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:[/B]



:w00t: :chili: 
Hey, Hey, Hey!! Just don't call me late for dinner.

And yes, Linda, my ass still hurts. If it still hurts tomorrow, you'll be hearing about it.

Speaking of "hearing" asses, when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS.
I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.
:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 
Hey, she has us beat ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731


> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



baddddddd boy :HistericalSmiley: 
QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 8 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685809


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 8 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685747





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685746





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685731





> Deb...
> 
> I think I found your picture...
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You're such a nut :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 8 2008, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685787


> i think someone needs to invest in some basic safety supplies...
> 
> 
> 
> glad your ok deb :grouphug:[/B]


Oh, geez. :smrofl: Next thing you know Joe and Steve are going to send you this!!!  









We luv ya, Deb. Glad you are starting to feel a bit better already!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



seriously Deb I hope your doing better today, love ya


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How are you doing today Deb?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb.... concerned about you! Let us know how you are!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685279


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274





> [when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. *Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS*.
> I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.[/B]


Well, bless her little heart - she's started her own 12 step program.[/B][/QUOTE]
I totally *love* this statement!

Debbie,
We fostered a Malt who had likely been "dropped" or run over. She had no feeling in her back end, so her ...uh ...output was a complete surprise to both her and to us. Consequently, we gave many, many back end baths. On Christmas morning, I was headed down the stairs to the laundry tub with Tabitha in my arms when my slipper lived up to its name: I slipped. We live in a tri-level, so there are only 6 steps to the basement. I fell down them all. I screamed and then bawled loudly. I had not hurt Tabby, nor had I broken any bones. However, I developed a giant lump and a bruise on my upper "cheek" that measured more than 5 inches across and about 3 inches high.

That was 2007, and I still have the lump. No lumpy butt remarks needed or wanted STEVE (or anyone else!).

I'm looking forward to an update, Debbie. I hope you're not too sore today.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, nothing is broken, just terribly bruised, and swollen. It gets worse each day.

I've taken pain meds, which helped at first, but started making me sick to my stomach,
so I'm going to let those wear off, and pop a few advil. 

It's soooo painful, while laying down, for some reason. Needless to say I'm not getting
much sleep. It's also very difficult, and hurts like he!! to get out of bed, after laying there
for an hour, or two. So Lulu starts barking, to go potty, by the time I get up, it's too late.

It seems to help when I walk around on a flat surface. Just can't bend over, go up and down
the stairs, sit, lay down, cough, or pee, without this God awful pain.

The good news is, our annual "Tamale Fest", was yesterday, and a straight 10-minute walk from
my house. So yep, I did get my dozen tamales. I would have been so pissed if I missed that. lol

Oh, and some little dog was following me home. He wanted my tamales. Fat chance pal :angry: 

Owners were out looking for him, so the tamales were saved ~ :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, so glad you updated us,....but so sorry you are having so much pain! Are you taking the meds in the middle of your meals? ( assuming there is no restriction in that regard)... or maybe some pepcid AC to help the 'crummytummy' feeling from the pain meds?
Can Lulu wear some diapers until you are in better shape? 
Hope you'll soon be on the mend, hon!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Try taking your pain meds with a coke or something like it. That was not the place to fall. It hurts for a long time. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 10 2008, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686792


> Well, nothing is broken, just terribly bruised, and swollen. It gets worse each day.
> 
> I've taken pain meds, which helped at first, but started making me sick to my stomach,
> so I'm going to let those wear off, and pop a few advil.
> ...


Deb, I am sorry to hear about your fall. I am glad nothing is broken. I hope you feel better soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 10 2008, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686737


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685279





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685274





> [when Bianca runs up the stairs, she farts at each step. *Yep, 12-steps, TWELVE FARTS*.
> I am so going to video it. You'll die laughing. She's Queen Fart, that's for sure.[/B]


Well, bless her little heart - she's started her own 12 step program.[/B][/QUOTE]
I totally *love* this statement!

Debbie,
We fostered a Malt who had likely been "dropped" or run over. She had no feeling in her back end, so her ...uh ...output was a complete surprise to both her and to us. Consequently, we gave many, many back end baths. On Christmas morning, I was headed down the stairs to the laundry tub with Tabitha in my arms when my slipper lived up to its name: I slipped. We live in a tri-level, so there are only 6 steps to the basement. I fell down them all. I screamed and then bawled loudly. I had not hurt Tabby, nor had I broken any bones. However, I developed a giant lump and a bruise on my upper "cheek" that measured more than 5 inches across and about 3 inches high.

That was 2007, and I still have the lump. No lumpy butt remarks needed or wanted STEVE (or anyone else!).

I'm looking forward to an update, Debbie. I hope you're not too sore today.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How did you know I would make a joke about your butt... 


(oh boy... am I ever going to pay for this...) :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, speaking of "Butts". This is too funny.

About 10-years-ago, I had an employee, who went to a Security Meeting with me.
Well, one of my biggest customers said something stupid to her, so she replied with,
"Kiss My Big Fat, Cottage Cheese, Mexican Ass" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I wasn't sure if I should fire her, or give her a raise ~ :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (miko's mommy @ Dec 12 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687768


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 10 2008, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686792





> Well, nothing is broken, just terribly bruised, and swollen. It gets worse each day.
> 
> I've taken pain meds, which helped at first, but started making me sick to my stomach,
> so I'm going to let those wear off, and pop a few advil.
> ...


Deb, I am sorry to hear about your fall. I am glad nothing is broken. I hope you feel better soon :grouphug: :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, my dear, dear, friend. I miss you so much. Gosh, we need to get together. I'm up North quite often.
Let's set something up. I would love to see you. 

My big butt is doing much better. Yep, I have a better butt. 

Lovies to you, and yours. Especially my wee little Miko. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 11 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687796


> Okay, speaking of "Butts". This is too funny.
> 
> About 10-years-ago, I had an employee, who went to a Security Meeting with me.
> Well, one of my biggest customers said something stupid to her, so she replied with,
> ...



Now, one could insert any ethnicity here and have a great response to most unpleasant situations!!

Or in your case, Deb, you could say *Kiss my big fat black and blue butt*!! But you don't have a big fat butt - lucky you!


----------

